# Mike Phillips New Position - 3D Global Director of Training



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Mike Phillips New Position - 3D Global Director of Training*

Some of you may or may not know this but on Wednesday, July 7th I formally resigned my position in writing at Autogeek. I had been with Autogeek for 11 years, officially starting on July 10, 2009.

I really liked my work at Autogeek but was looking to take on a new challenge. Over the 11 years I worked at Autogeek I used a lot of tools, pads and products.

Part of my job was to use all the different brands Autogeek carried and write reviews and make videos for them. My experience and opinion was respected by management and I never had to use, write about or make a video about any product I did not consider to be of good quality. I could never show people how to use products I would not use myself.

I have always detailed cars professionally. It's how I got to where I'm at. I always found it frustrating when the companies I worked for couldn't understand WHY I would detail cars on my own time when I had a perfectly good job? Meguiar's questioned and challenged me on this as did Autogeek in my early days there.

I would simply explain to these people that - you want your company representative or _face guy_ *to actually do the things he talks about*.

_Why would anyone take detailing advice from someone that doesn't actually detail cars?_

Besides common sense, here's the other reasons I have in the past and continue to this day to detail cars professionally

*1:* I like detailing [cool] cars. I enjoy taking neglected to respected. Or as I like to say, _I like to take a diamond in the rough and turn it into a glistening gemstone_.

*2:* I like helping people - in my life I've met a LOT of people that own something cool that looks like crap. They don't know how to fix it and don't trust anyone else to "touch" their baby.

*3:* Detailing cars keeps my writing fresh and accurate.

*4:* Detailing cars keeps my teaching fresh and accurate.

*5:* Detailing cars helps me to discover new techniques that I can then share via video or writing.

*6:* New technology is being introduced at break-neck speed - the ONLY way to keep up and then speak intelligently about it is to actually go out into the garage and use it on a real car - not just be a Keyboard Commando and use the product on a demo hood.

*7:* I don't mind working hard. Mom and Dad raised me to have a strong work ethic and I like to lead by example. In any of my car detailing classes I would never ask a student to do something I myself am unwilling to do OR - have never done.

*8:* There's nothing wrong with the profit from your hard work.

*9:* I love teaching and sharing the craft of detailing and the art of polishing paint with others. (very important)

The above is just off the top of my head, I'm sure there's more reasons but the above will suffice.

Now let me use the above to *make a point*. After 11 years at Meguiar's and 11 years at Autogeek and after buffing out literally THOUSANDS of cars, after I made the decision to leave Autogeek I pondered what to do next.

The last few years at Autogeek, on my own time when I detailed cars professionally - out of all the brands I could choose from - *I found myself always reaching for 3D products*. They are MANUFACTURERS. They have their own in-house Research & Development Team. They have EXPERT chemists. The owner, Tunch Goren is the HEAD CHEMIST.

The above is important to me. I prefer to work with a company that actually makes their own stuff and in my experience, makes the best damn stuff on the market. Yes of course there are other great manufacturers in our industry and we all benefit from their brands. But at the end of the day, I made a very short list of companies I admired and 3D was at the top. I'm happy to say a lot of companies contacted me about working for them and I appreciate their trust and I could have easily joined with any of these other companies, but detailing cars is a lot of work and what makes it easier are great products you enjoy working with.

On Friday, September 10th, at the Corporate Headquarters for 3D International, it was announced I joined the 3D team as well as my long-time friend, Yancy Martinez. It's been a blast joining the 3D team and best of all - they treat you like family. So important.

*Starting Fresh*
The first car I detailed since leaving Autogeek is in my opinion the most famous car ever built in the custom car world, the 1966 Batmobile. I used all 3D products to take this diamond in the rough and turn it into a glistening gemstone. Wait until you see the before pictures and "yes" I have an upcoming write-up that documents in detail the horrific condition this car was in before the extreme 3D makeover.

*Buffing out the 1966 Batmobile*










*Here's Yancy doing the easy part* - _moving the car around..._










And here's Tunch Goren and myself and I'm happy to say I love working with this guy! He's *so* open to feedback and new ideas as are his chemists.










*And the BEST news is*

3D is currently in 57 countries and as soon as travel is possible we plan to bring our brand new 3D detailing classes around the world.

*Moving forward, here's how you can connect with me.*

*MikePhillips3D on Facebook*

MikePhillips3D on Instagram

*Email:* [email protected]

*Work Cell & WhatsApp:* 772-310-9712

Facebook Group: *Detailing Society by 3D*

YouTube: *3D Car Care*

Besides the above... stay tuned... and _keep on shining!_


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Exciting news Mike, thanks for sharing and good luck at 3D.

If there where images in your post, I can't see them.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking forward to your venture at 3D and what features you'll be bringing to us. Best of luck Mike :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

RS3 said:


> Exciting news Mike, thanks for sharing and good luck at 3D.
> 
> If there where images in your post, I can't see them.


Fixed the picture privacy setting.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats Mike & a fantastic story :thumb:

Keep doing what you do & do it often. You are most certainly one of the detailing Guru's that I still have an interest in reading your posts.

I remember you at Megs, wow over 20 yrs ago now.

This is my 28th year detailing & can only agree with all what you have said above.

I switched to the Rupes system in 2020 & have not looked back.

May I wish you & all the team at 3D the best for the future. Pleased to see both you & Yancy working together again.

Best wishes,

Simon (Rappy)


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looking forward to your venture at 3D and what features you'll be bringing to us. Best of luck Mike :thumb:


Thank you sir!



RS3 said:


> Exciting news Mike, thanks for sharing and good luck at 3D.


Thank you!



Rappy said:


> Congrats Mike & a fantastic story
> 
> Keep doing what you do & do it often. You are most certainly one of the detailing Guru's that I still have an interest in reading your posts.


Thank you, kind of you to say. :thumb:



Rappy said:


> I remember you at Megs, wow over 20 yrs ago now.


I've seen a lot of people come and go in both the real-world and online world of detailing, all for a host of great reasons.

Me? I've always said and typed,

_I'm in the for the long run..._



Rappy said:


> This is my 28th year detailing & can only agree with all what you have said above.


Congratulations and keep on shining!



Rappy said:


> I switched to the Rupes system in 2020 & have not looked back.


I've used RUPES, taught RUPES and even wrote the only how-to book ever for this brand and they make great stuff. :thumb:



Rappy said:


> May I wish you & all the team at 3D the best for the future.


It's so nice to have fun going to work again. Great products but even better - great team.



Rappy said:


> Pleased to see both you & Yancy working together again.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Simon (Rappy)


Yancy is hands-down the most talented guy I've ever known. And in most things - self-taught.

Plus he's also a super nice guy.

:thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Best of luck Mike.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ridders66 said:


> Best of luck Mike.


Thank you so much!


----------

